# forged pistons or cast pistons?



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

my 1984 Rabbit GL has a 1.7L J-code motor, and i wanted to know, do those have forged pistons in them, or cast pistons? 
thanks.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: forged pistons or cast pistons? (ZachRabbit)*

i'm guessing cast


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: forged pistons or cast pistons? (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_i'm guessing cast

damnit








anyone know for sure?
also, what about the GTI motors?
carb'd motors?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Cast, cast, cast, they're all cast.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_Cast, cast, cast, they're all cast.


welllllllll that sucks. haha.
you'd think maybe the GTI motor would be forged.

are all VW motors cast pistons?



_Modified by ZachRabbit at 12:53 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (ZachRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZachRabbit* »_
are all VW motors cast pistons?


For the most part yes....some say theres a few ABA's that came with forged pistons....


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

ABA's never came with forged pistons. Only the 1.8T and 2.0T (FSI) motors and the 3.6 VR6 come with forged pistons.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

You can argue with the professor on that one as ive never seen one with forged pistons either, im sure he'll chime in if he see's this thread...

_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_
Also to set the record straight GERMAN built OBD1 ABA's have forged pistons. All OBD1 ABA's have forged crankshafts and all VW 4 cylinders use forged rods. OBD1 ABA's also have oil squirters.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

I agree, I have torn apart a large share of OBD1 ABA's and never seen a factory forged piston in a single one. I have torn apart 1993 ABA engines with no finds and I have a 1994 ABA awaiting removal which I doubt will yield one forged piston either. I think it may be an issue that some people mistake what they see for something that it is not. Other than God, you have to produce me a picture in order to prove that it exist. Because if they do exist, there is a part number for it and will be noted in ETKA (both US and European catalogs). The only ABA that I have ever seen forged pistons in are the ones that I have built.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_I agree, I have torn apart a large share of OBD1 ABA's and never seen a factory forged piston in a single one. I have torn apart 1993 ABA engines with no finds and I have a 1994 ABA awaiting removal which I doubt will yield one forged piston either. I think it may be an issue that some people mistake what they see for something that it is not. Other than God, you have to produce me a picture in order to prove that it exist. Because if they do exist, there is a part number for it and will be noted in ETKA (both US and European catalogs). The only ABA that I have ever seen forged pistons in are the ones that I have built.

have you ever taken apart a German or euro ABA?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (ZachRabbit)*

Yes, I have taken apart German/Euro built ABA engines and have even owned ABF 16V's (which do not have forged pistons either).


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Yes, I have taken apart German/Euro built ABA engines and have even owned ABF 16V's (which do not have forged pistons either).

okay then, thanks for clearing that up.
so FSI motors, naturally because they have turbo, are the only ones with forged pistons? well... that and VR6 but that's not what i'm after, i'm wanting a 4cyl motor.


----------



## Jetta704PZ (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (ZachRabbit)*

Just out of curiousity, why the need for forged? Are you going full out on a (re)build?
I've been running a S/C ABA with cast pistons for years, no sweat.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (ZachRabbit)*

FSI motors typically have forged pistons. All VR6's have cast pistons except for the 3.6 VR6. If you are running a stop setup with a few mods (but no NO2 or forced induction) cast piston will do just fine, even in limited race use. I really do not see the use to add a set of forged pistons to a 1.7 especially since you can easily upgrade to a 1.8, 2.0 oranything else for that matter. The only 1.7 (or actually 1.6) that is worth playing with is the Heron head motors, which are rare in the US. If you let me know what you are trying to accomplish, I will gladly give you free advise.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

heron headed engines are the ones that kinda look like they have a diesel head on them? like the bottom of the head is flat, no combustion chamber?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Glegor)*

Correct


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Why do you want forged pistons?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Forged pistons can create a world of problems on a DD car. Due to being more dense, there is an increase in space between the piston and the wall of the block when cold. This causes what some call 'piston slap' and can result in premature failure. Of course, when the motor warms up, the piston being more dense, will expand more to make up the diffrence. Correct me if I am wrong here cuz I am no expert. Hope that helps!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_Forged pistons can create a world of problems on a DD car. Due to being more dense, there is an increase in space between the piston and the wall of the block when cold. This causes what some call 'piston slap' and can result in premature failure. Of course, when the motor warms up, the piston being more dense, will expand more to make up the diffrence. Correct me if I am wrong here cuz I am no expert. Hope that helps!









It's not nearly the issue it used to be thanks to improvements in metalurgy.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_You can argue with the professor on that one as ive never seen one with forged pistons either, im sure he'll chime in if he see's this thread...









Well all I can say is that the pistons in my Corrado's 95 ABA certainly appear to be forged. It's fairly easy to tell. ALL cast pistons and all of the hyperuetectic pistons I have ever seen (lots of them) have a steel reinforcement strap below the wrist pin hole. The pistons in my ABA do not. This is a pretty good indicator that they are forged. I may be wrong but having built and repaired several hundred engines I have always found this to be the case.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Prof315)*

im 99% positive that VW engines only came with forged crank and rods, but cast pistons. who cares about the steel strap, look for casting and machining marks, those will tell the story. a cast piston looks cast, a forged piston looks completely different.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Glegor)*

Correct and not all cast pistons have a visable strap. Some don't even come with straps as the skirt design eliminates the need on some.


----------

